# Should I add sulfite to pasteurized juice?



## lastinmind (Sep 26, 2011)

This is the 1st time I am making from juice so I am not sure if I need to add sulfite.


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't. Go for it.

What are you making (recipe)


----------



## sevenal (Sep 26, 2011)

*I don't*

juice, water, sugar, yeast
that's all i used


----------



## lastinmind (Sep 27, 2011)

Tom said:


> I don't. Go for it.
> 
> What are you making (recipe)



Making chardonnay. Acid was too low and pH was too high so being that I had to make adjustments, I added some sulfite anyway just to be on the safe side.


----------

